# New Trailer and Design



## shooteminthelips

Here is our new trailer. It is a Pace America 20ft long x 8.5 wide x 7.5 Ft Tall Trailer. Also this is our new logo and design.


----------



## Horker23

Nice looking rig!


----------



## waterfowler22

wow that looks awesome! who did your decals for you?


----------



## blhunter3

Nice trailer you have there.


----------



## snodak

you all look like **** when you all have the same dress up in the feild brand new drake bibs and black hoodies with tundra savers on it and all have white stitched tundra savers i laughed when i saw you guys all like that down in sd


----------



## T Shot

:rollin:


----------



## Marlin40

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Did you pay for it with your 'fairly deep pockets?' :lol:


----------



## wingaddict

Nascar


----------



## shooteminthelips

I bought the trailer out of my pockets yes. Our group needed more room for the full bodys spread we are running. It is ok if you dont agree with how we do things. It is completely exceptable for to have your opinions. We are a brand new video production company that prides ourselves in looking professional. A few of our sponsors include Buck Gardner Calls, Mattrax, and Tangle Free. And some of us had new brown hoodies on too! Did you like the design of the hats and hoodies? It took a lot of time to come up with a catchy design.

Next time you see us around somewhere feel free to stop by and have a chat with us. We would love to hear about all of your opinions. As a new company we love to get feed back from fellow hunters and people around the area. We got a lot of good feed back the last few weekends when out hunting on things we were doing.

You can also check us out on facebook and twitter if you like. For up to the date field reports and daily logs. The new website http://www.tundrasavers.com will be up and running by June first. With new pictures and trailers for the up coming spring video we are filming will be on the website then.

We will be working on four videos in 2010 Spring Snows, Fall Canadas, Fall Ducks, and a Fall Snow Goose. Here is a picture from this last Sunday morning.


----------



## dosch

no wonder hunting has went down hill.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

do you think your "buddies" mock your overzealous drive to "be somebody" in the waterfowl market behind your back?


----------



## snodak

i honestly dont think all of you need to be wearing all the same stuff its like a bunch of toddlers and having your mom dress you in the morning and dressing you all in the same outfit


----------



## shooteminthelips

My buddies are on board with taking the talents that we have and trying to show people some of the things that we do, day in and day out. It has been a great ride so far. Thanks again for all the kind comments.


----------



## Horker23

Really guys! Get after them Shootem, forget these fools!


----------



## Vinroy

i dont get why people give a **** what you guys are dressed like and what not..... they are just tryin to make somethin of what they love to do i fricin wish EVERYDAY that i could make a carreer out of waterfowlin..... sounds more like jealousy then anything.... good luck guys ill have to check out ur videos when they come out!


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Im never going to wear a black hoodie hunting EVER in fear of being criticized for it oke: Nice looking trailer man! Good luck with the videos!


----------



## huntingtim08

Why do people have to complain and ***** when somebody is wearing clothing with the same stuff on it? I mean wow if your that jealous dont come on here and comment cuz we dont like that here. I am jealous of anybody that can make waterfolwing a career and I wish i could do it. Hell if i did I know dam well I would have a decked out trailer and clothing with my logo on it, Im even planning on doing that for just my buddies that we hunt with on the weekends. I would be proud of what I can do in the field and want to show it off. Keep up the good work guys its looking good!!


----------



## wingaddict

Are you 13, maybe 14 years old huntingtim?


----------



## blhunter3

You want to show off that you outsmarted a bird that has the brain the size of a pea? That's something to be proud of. :laugh:


----------



## tikkat3

I just joined tundra savers on facebook looks pretty legit to me, Jelousy is a terrible thing lol


----------



## mallardhunter

haha me too :withstupid: they hunt so i dont mind them


----------



## huntingtim08

Im older than 14, way older and I am damn pround of my abilities to hunt and idc what you have to say about it. If I could make it a career I would in a heartbeat along with almost everyone else on this site.


----------



## wingaddict

huntingtim08 said:


> Im older than 14, way older and I am damn pround of my abilities to hunt and idc what you have to say about it. If I could make it a career I would in a heartbeat along with almost everyone else on this site.


then type like it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

blhunter3 said:


> You want to show off that you outsmarted a bird that has the brain the size of a pea? That's something to be proud of. :laugh:


If I had a nickel for every time these pea brains outsmarted me......

I'm going to lock this, I don't see the need for any more bickering over nothing.

Do what you do shootem, I get criticized all the time for doing this for a living, it will never change either but they don't have to feed my kids. :thumb:


----------

